# reptile shops in enfield?



## weelad

hello im going to enfield today and wondered if theirs any good reptile shops that way? iv been too one their before but cant remember the name of it they sold dogs and stuff too ..any others?


----------



## callumcook

maybe have a good look around


----------



## weelad

well .. found 1 it was .. ermm smelly and no reps just equipment . and the one i went in before next too some firework place .. and got myself a corn lol only went for mice :whistling2:


----------



## Willenium

The one with dogs etc is Jollyes and there was a reptile shop operating from inside the same premises called P&M Reptiles. They've now moved round the corner and renamed to Crews Hill Reptiles. Really crap shop to be honest.


----------



## weelad

Willenium said:


> The one with dogs etc is Jollyes and there was a reptile shop operating from inside the same premises called P&M Reptiles. They've now moved round the corner and renamed to Crews Hill Reptiles. Really crap shop to be honest.


 well one was next too a pet shop wich sold birds and dogs.. that one was awfull stunk and no reptiles just 1 chilli rose i think and a ton of crickets and locast in a cardboard box


----------



## snake5007

There's one called Gecko pet and garden down there. There's a member here that used to work there.


----------



## Ian.g

Willenium said:


> The one with dogs etc is Jollyes and there was a reptile shop operating from inside the same premises called P&M Reptiles. They've now moved round the corner and renamed to Crews Hill Reptiles. Really crap shop to be honest.


hurrendous shop! and the prices are unbelievable!!! seriously if you know anything of herps and see their prices on some of their stuff you will start hyper ventilating :lol2:


----------



## Willenium

weelad said:


> well one was next too a pet shop wich sold birds and dogs.. that one was awfull stunk and no reptiles just 1 chilli rose i think and a ton of crickets and locast in a cardboard box


That's where I get my livefood. Overall nothing special but livefood is cheaper there than other places.



Ian.g said:


> hurrendous shop! and the prices are unbelievable!!! seriously if you know anything of herps and see their prices on some of their stuff you will start hyper ventilating :lol2:


We do have a giggle, hence why we go there :lol2:


----------



## slang

Ian.g said:


> hurrendous shop! and the prices are unbelievable!!! seriously if you know anything of herps and see their prices on some of their stuff you will start hyper ventilating :lol2:


Their prices were never the biggest problem in my mind, the horrible smell always made me wonder about the cleanliness standards. Altough their new shop looks a lot better. 
The other thing that annoyed me was that they sell quite a few spiders but the staff seems arachnophobic


----------



## guyz1970

I went there when they were in jollys.. there was another called enfied reptile centre.


----------



## PartyBoy

I've been there a few times as i know a friend who works there, Their new shop is way better than the old and a genuinly nice bunch of people, Their prices are sometimes quiet silly but they sell an awful lot of animals with detailed advise etc, My opinion i guess Love the Lavander Tiger Retic in there she's so Friendly


----------



## weelad

dunno what 2 shops i went in then neither had a retics from what i saw few corns couple spiders and some beardies lol


----------



## PartyBoy

Crews Hill Reptiles is next to Kingfisher Aquatics, Theres a big picture of a Frilled Dragon out side. If that helps?


----------



## Willenium

guyz1970 said:


> I went there when they were in jollys.. there was another called enfied reptile centre.


Yep P&M are now Crews Hill Reptiles. As previously stated, don't even bother. The prices are ridiculous and the staff don't have a clue.

Enfield Reptile Centre is my regular for livefood as it's one of the only places you don't get crappy little flies hiding inside the tubs.



PartyBoy said:


> Crews Hill Reptiles is next to Kingfisher Aquatics, Theres a big picture of a Frilled Dragon out side. If that helps?


As above.


----------



## Renfield

I buy all my food from Enfield Reptile Centre and I pop into the one by Kingfishers for a laugh all the nice stock have a lable stating NFS (not for sale) but then if it was I'd hate to guess their prices :whistling2:


----------



## Willenium

Renfield said:


> I buy all my food from Enfield Reptile Centre and I pop into the one by Kingfishers for a laugh all the nice stock have a lable stating NFS (not for sale) but then if it was I'd hate to guess their prices :whistling2:


This man knows it :no1:


----------



## Dustcart

P+M have changed their name huh? I'm with Willenium and Will.G. I won't be using them again. SOME of the advice they have given me in the past has been spectacularly Cockeyed. Especially the advice given to me for my tort. Prices way to high, advice sometimes on the mark and it reeks in there.

However, Ram, the Saturday bloke is a nice lad.

I think if i am to buy any more snakes in the future, it will be from here.


----------



## James King

Lol I remember that place in crews hill when ever we had to get x-mas deco and fireworks we would go there I always took the odd peek in there but like one guy said wont be getting anything from there


----------



## TOMBUCHANAN

There's also Waterworld on the A10 and another small reptile shop on Lancaster Road near Chase side.


----------



## Renfield

Dustcart said:


> P+M have changed their name huh? I'm with Willenium and Will.G. I won't be using them again. SOME of the advice they have given me in the past has been spectacularly Cockeyed. Especially the advice given to me for my tort. Prices way to high, advice sometimes on the mark and it reeks in there.
> 
> *However, Ram, the Saturday bloke is a nice lad.*


 
Sorry that made me laugh, that guy made out to me and a few others he owned the shop when it was in Jollyes I still aint told Peter the real owner I think he'd lynch him if he heard :whistling2:


----------



## Willenium

Dustcart said:


> However, Ram, the Saturday bloke is a nice lad.


His favourite saying:

"Can you keep off the glass please!"


----------



## amibotherd

*crews hill reptiles in enfield*

hi , just bin to crews hill reptiles .. wow what a nice shop, staff no what there talking about , really helpfull, and a good selection of stock. . i really wasnt expecting this with some off the coments on here, but i can understand how jelasey works......


----------



## amibotherd

*crews hill reptiles*

forget about what other people say go see for yourself, one off the nicest shops around,


----------



## TeamX

TOMBUCHANAN said:


> There's also Waterworld on the A10 and another small reptile shop on Lancaster Road near Chase side.


i am suspicious about the knowledge & care levels of the staff at waterworld - they seem more interested in the fluffy things than the reptiles unfortunately. last 2 times i've been in there i left feeling very very sad.


----------



## don5999

The staff in Waterworld really havent a clue.
Crews Hill Reptiles is OK, though they arent the friendliest bunch and way overpriced.
Enfield Reptile Centre is just for live food but is better then most live food stockists.

Theres also Pauls Reptile Den in Potters Bar. They are dead nice and V knowledgable.

Still, I am not sure you can beat Cold Blooded in Rainham, Essex.


----------



## amibotherd

just bin back to a few off the reptile places around crews hill for the second time and i still think crews hill reptiles are by far one of the best reptile shops around. thay dont push you for a sale , and are very helpfull, the boys there are very keen and willing to take you step by step thruo all the animals needs, costs, ext.ext,.. i watched as thay served a few customers and was very pleased to see how much care was tacken to make sure the customer understood the needs of the reptiles thay where about to purches.. pity more shops dont operate that way.. anyone whos looking for a GOOD reptile shop should give this place a go....


----------



## blood and guts

amibotherd said:


> just bin back to a few off the reptile places around crews hill for the second time and i still think crews hill reptiles are by far one of the best reptile shops around. thay dont push you for a sale , and are very helpfull, the boys there are very keen and willing to take you step by step thruo all the animals needs, costs, ext.ext,.. i watched as thay served a few customers and was very pleased to see how much care was tacken to make sure the customer understood the needs of the reptiles thay where about to purches.. pity more shops dont operate that way.. anyone whos looking for a GOOD reptile shop should give this place a go....


 
3 posts made by this user all bigging up a pretty poor shop, one has to wonder what there conection is.

Sadly since repider going many years back now there simply is not a good shop in that area. Jollys has always been very poor, still cant forget the time they told me a burmese was very ill but hell they will let me buy it at full price!
Enfeild reptile centre always has in my mind been a joke, i saw the place just befor they where busted and it was pure hell for the animals!
Theres a place just as you come of the m25 at jun 24 that has a huge fish section that does some reptiles and is the best of a bad lot to be honest. Real shame with all the new equipment and knoledge we now have that we still see poor shops with poor staff.


----------



## ianb

amibotherd said:


> forget about what other people say go see for yourself, one off the nicest shops around,


so you work there then lol
paul's reptile den not that cheap but reptile's are excellent quality and the staff no what there talking about. i got my first burmese from there and he was and still is perfect


----------



## blood and guts

Another to avoid in the area is outback reptiles, some of the worst cases of dirty over crowded enclosures ive seen in years. One large flat exo terra had lots of baby corns and a king snake! this was somewhere between j25 on m25 and crews hill. 

For me pauls reptile den is still the cleanest well presented shop in that area but i simply dont go up that way any more dues to the poor places.


----------



## Willenium

Crews Hill Reptiles has improved presentation since moving premises but the staff are still useless. The animals are overpriced and not cared for in the correct manner, this is certainly the case for the spiders which is where my expertise lies. I have also witnessed the lads dealing with the animals in a careless and potentially harmful way.


----------



## amibotherd

since finding a few reptile shops in crews hill i tend to visit them when im down to see freinds. just found out about another reptile shop in potters-bar... small... very small.. expencive, and the smell off .. well lets just say it wasnt cigarets, someone said there is a reptile shop in enfield..anyone now ware.......


----------



## Paul B

if you arte in Enfield come to my shop just down the road. Only small but excellent quality. And the cheapest livefood in the area.


----------



## reptilerich

to be perfectly honest gecko pet on lancaster road is more of a reptile torture centre than a pet shop. i went in the other day and the leo's were half dead there were dead reptiles and rodents in cages the bastard who owns the place is a retarded twat with no manners or morals. how can that sick minded retard stan there and watch all those animals die! i hope the rspca gets involved and he gets shut down for good!


----------



## toddger

amibotherd said:


> just bin back to a few off the reptile places around crews hill for the second time and i still think crews hill reptiles are by far one of the best reptile shops around. thay dont push you for a sale , and are very helpfull, the boys there are very keen and willing to take you step by step thruo all the animals needs, costs, ext.ext,.. i watched as thay served a few customers and was very pleased to see how much care was tacken to make sure the customer understood the needs of the reptiles thay where about to purches.. pity more shops dont operate that way.. anyone whos looking for a GOOD reptile shop should give this place a go....


 
i get my frozen rats from there for my royals, and yes their animals are extreamly overpriced, and have absolutly no idea about there spiders needs or even their names (English or latin), but their positives are that they really know there stuff when it comes to beardies and royals, thats the only reason i go there, and because its close. To be honest if they didnt sell frozen rats i would not go there at all


----------



## Vikki123

amibotherd said:


> just bin back to a few off the reptile places around crews hill for the second time and i still think crews hill reptiles are by far one of the best reptile shops around. thay dont push you for a sale , and are very helpfull, the boys there are very keen and willing to take you step by step thruo all the animals needs, costs, ext.ext,.. i watched as thay served a few customers and was very pleased to see how much care was tacken to make sure the customer understood the needs of the reptiles thay where about to purches.. pity more shops dont operate that way.. anyone whos looking for a GOOD reptile shop should give this place a go....


Go to Amey Zoo in Bovingdon or Paul's Reptile Den in Potters Bar! I've been to all of them.

As for Crews Hill, I had to sex a millipede for them, pick up a praying mantis for them - coz they were scared of it! And explain to them how to tame a bosc! Granted they are an allright bunch of people, but if you want knowledgeable staff go for Paul's Reptile Den or Mark Amey at Amey Zoo as they are the best!!! Also, crews hill have an iggy in there that they sometimes allow to free roam, but he hates kids and (apparently) chases and tries to attack younger customer!


----------



## amibotherd

bin to amey zoo dont think iv ever met a more aragent , rude, man in all my life. spoke for about 30 min and was told 10 diffrent things about what not to do and no good advice about what the animal needed. and if you ask he gets very anoyed . cant understand his ways , not a nice man... wont be rushing back there again..


----------



## Vikki123

amibotherd said:


> bin to amey zoo dont think iv ever met a more aragent , rude, man in all my life. spoke for about 30 min and was told 10 diffrent things about what not to do and no good advice about what the animal needed. and if you ask he gets very anoyed . cant understand his ways , not a nice man... wont be rushing back there again..


Mark Amey can seem really rude when you first meet him, but in my opinion, he's the best pet/reptile shop owner out there!!!

He really knows his stuff and he's in it for the love of the animals not the money! so he won't sell to anyone if he doesn't trust them to look after the animal, if there were more Mark Ameys in the world there wouldn't be so many idiots buying these reptiles!:2thumb:


----------



## JamiePearce

i couldn't agree more with "amibothered", me and my fiance recently bought a female sugar glider and for all his "20 years experience" breeding them he couldn't seem to tame them and rather than give advice would just eavesdrop on our conversation and butt in with an "i wouldn't do that" when it suited him

Definately needs to work on his customer service skills


----------



## Tds79

:lol2: you must work for crews hill reptiles, its overpriced they know :censor: all and employ all younger people so he can pay cheaper wages.
Repidergold that was in crewshill years ago was a fantastic shop.

Enfield reptile centre is best place around for livefood you get triple the amount than crews hill reptiles, 9 times out of 10 its all boxed up fresh.

In all honesty crews hill used to be a good area for reptile shops but has rapidly gone down hill over the years (shame because growing up round the corner and going to the rep shops weekly was what got me into reps as a kid). As rude as mark amey is he does have one of the best selections in the area. Never been Pauls but heard good things.


----------



## snakekeeper

I'm not sure if people are talking the reptile shop in cruise being the one I recently visited, but to be honest with you, I found the shop to be relatively clean in comparison to the majority I visited while I was in the UK. The owner, Pete, was very pleasant to converse with; he seemed very genuine and sincere and the variety of reptiles availabe was quite impressive, especially if he allows you to have a sneak preview of his high end animals at the back. Considering that his shop that Saturday was extremely busy, yet he was able to spare almost half an hour in order to show me around his shop, I personally think that shows his attitude towards his customers. Granted, some of his animals were slightly pricey, however, the health and condition of his reptiles seemed sound and the location of his shop was very conveniently situated. As for some other shops mentioned as being great, well, i'm not one to openly critise shops as I feel that people should allow others to experience these things for themselves, but some shops mentioned as being wonderful, in my opinion were actually very ordinary and in most cases, below average. Judging on the fact that as soon as I walked in some of the above mentioned shops, I was out within minutes. I think that the duration that one stays within a shop does have a lot to say about the shop vistied.


----------



## amibotherd

back again not been round crews hill for some time but got to agree with you .....


----------



## StreathamReps

*Crews hill reptiles*

Hey, sorry to just burst in on this discussion but I popped into Crews Hill Reptiles in Enfield on Saturday and was APPAULED at the state of the place.

There were so many things wrong with the shop, and the 'knowledge' of the staff, but I am just going to try to concentrate on the one very worrying area I need to mention.

'Baby' Bearded Dragons, Red Phase, £100 each.

It wasn't the price that shocked me so much as the size of the beardies. They are the same size as my 1 week old hatchlings at home, so I was worried about how they were already for sale. When I asked how old they were, they said 'about four months'. FOUR MONTHS! These beardies looked completely starved and bony, with no nutrition, or good food. There was one (you may have seen this kind of thing before) that was flat onto the ground, grey, and anorexic looking. It certainly needed intensive care, which it just wasn't getting.

When I mentioned the what I can only describe as 'dying' one, they said 'yeah, we know about him', as if they weren't concerned and didn't realise that it was completely THEIR FAULT.

I was so tempted to buy all the little beardies in there and nurse them back to health, but I was not about to spend £500 on unwell bearded dragons.

Just to mention a few other things in there: a dead bosc monitor, they obviously hadn't noticed. Trust me, it was dead, and I have a very lazy bosc at home! It was obviously underweight too. All their older beardies had bone defects, so obviously weren't supplemented at all.

I am disgusted by this shop, and am going to contact them about how to correctly look after hatchlings, with locusts and powdered veg (not tiny fast crickets and mealworms in a bowl) (oh and NO WATER to be seen) so hopefully they will get back to me, otherwise I will talk to the RSPCA.

So sorry to go on about this, but I am sure you will agree that this is unacceptable. I suggest going to see for yourself, and maybe saying they should be about 50g by 4 months, not 3.


----------



## Tds79

honestly mate they wont listen or will pretend to, its been the same for years. They have been reported loads and nothing ever happens. Rumour has it they are related to or know someone at the council.


----------



## StreathamReps

*crews hill reptiles ealing AVOID*

Hi, thanks for the help. The RSPCA did indeed refer me to the council, but I have requested that they investigate it personally.

I really have hope that something will be done, it's disgusting in there.


----------



## StreathamReps

*crews hill reptiles*

Just an update - I have spoken to NED JOHNSON (Senior Manager for the related branch of Enfield Council). He said he's going to look at the shop TODAY.

He reassured me that noone in the council has any attachments or relations with any of the people running Crews Hill Reptiles, or any other pet shop in the area.

The RSPCA told me to talk to him directly.

In case anyone else wants to get involved you can call him DIRECTLY on 0208 379 3701

Fingers crossed


----------



## Tds79

I will keep everything crossed, as he has been getting away with it for far too long and i hate to think how many animals have died in his care over the years.


----------



## blood and guts

Its scary to think how long this dealer has been going, hopfully this time there will be some real change! 
Anyone know if outback reptiles is still going, its not fare from the crews hill area and was worse still..
The area hasent been the same since repider gold closed down.


----------



## Slurm

The guy who owns the shop has just opened a new shop in goffs oak, monster pets.

A few years ago when he first moved in their from jollys he bought 50 leo at £7 each chucked them all in the one large viv and let them slowly either be sold or die.

Most of them died, slowly too.

Someone bought a leo from me 2 years ago and said they had bought one off him, from the start it never ate, after a while she was concerned for the leo and went back to the shop and asked if he would look after it to make it better, he said he would but he would charge the standard board rate. talk about customer services/caring for the animals.

goodluck, but i doubt much will happen.


----------



## Tds79

blood and guts said:


> Its scary to think how long this dealer has been going, hopfully this time there will be some real change!
> Anyone know if outback reptiles is still going, its not fare from the crews hill area and was worse still..
> The area hasent been the same since repider gold closed down.


Repider gold was what got me into keeping reps, fantastic shop and yep it did go down hill after it shut. 
I got banned from crews hill reptiles when they was in jollyes for trying to tell him how he was keeping things was wrong, honestly dont know why his got away with it for so long, shocking really.


----------



## Arachnoking

I agree with what has been said about Crews hill reptiles tbh but they do have some plus points. Repider was by far the best shop in Crews hill. I used to work there and it was a sad sad day when Lesley the owner passed away and left the shop.


----------



## Tds79

I have probably met you at some point then, i used to be up there at least twice a week and would be in there for at least an hour. It was very sad when leslie passed away, such a nice woman and was a credit to reptiles as the shop was a fantastic shop.


----------



## blood and guts

Tds79 said:


> Repider gold was what got me into keeping reps, fantastic shop and yep it did go down hill after it shut.
> I got banned from crews hill reptiles when they was in jollyes for trying to tell him how he was keeping things was wrong, honestly dont know why his got away with it for so long, shocking really.


Was a very sad loss when she passed and the shop was shut, and the shops close by have gone from either ok or bad to bad or worse! any one remember the enfield reptile centre befor they got busted? i was in there the day befor they where done and it was simply discusting and i did put a complaitn in with eho and also mentioned jollys who seem to have been let off!

Once when i was in the jollys location i asked about a thin looking green burm and was told the price is £300 no offers! i replied you just said to one of the staff odds are in wont make it past the month so why not just let me take it and do the vet care and so on and give it a fighting chance! im sure you can guess were it ended..


----------



## Tds79

The way he kept burms was shocking, he had for months 2 full grown one crammed in a tiny viv together, i know so many people that went in and had a go about how he kept them. 
I knew someone that worked there for a little while and did try and better the shop but had no luck. One day all the young lads were in there getting the spiders out and seeing how quick they could get them to bite them, think that kinda says something about the place. I did rescue some lizards from there, he had put them in with an adult who was eating them ! I ended up wh the 6 that survived, sadly only 2 pulled through but they ended up being with for years before they passed away. One had 1 eye and no tail where the adult had attacked him.


----------



## Tricky123

So I am really no expert but I feel I had a pretty bad experience of this shop. I previously owned a corn until a couple of years ago and thought I would get a new one. I bought my old one in the shop in Jolleys and had no problems with it so I returned to the store only to be redirected to CHR. I went in the shop had a look around, looked ok at least a far better shop then the one in Jolleys. So I asked the store assistant for some help in choosing the right one. I looked at a few Corns but then i was subject to a massive case of up sell (which is just wrong in a pet shop).

Assistant "HAVE YOU EVER THOUGHT OF A BALL PYTHON" 

Me "UM NO I DONT REALLY LIKE THEM TO BE HONEST AND I FEEL COMFORTABLE WITH A CORN"

Assistant "IL GET IT OUT ANYWAY"

30 seconds later it was plonked in my hands and had two minutes of pointless chit chat before I gave it back.

So I went back to the Corns and chose the one I wanted. I asked how old it was to which he replied "IM NOT SURE" he didnt bother to find out. I paid £65 and took it home and put it in a new setup. Within the day the Corn brought up a pinkie which had been fed to it by the store at some point before i bought it. Three days later I was handling the Corn and noticed it had mites. I did my best to get rid of them bought mite spray and bathed it in water but saddle it died a couple of weeks later.

I know some of you will obviously provide me with some damning advice about what I should of done but as I said I am inexperienced and I thought I was doing the right thing by the Corn at the time. Personally I was not impressed by the service I got from CHR and wondered what everyone else thinks of this.


----------



## Wolfman69

*crews hill reptiles*

sorry mate i dont agree with you if you go in to a reptile shop and start talkin to the staff thay obviously think ur a reptile lover and thay will engage you in conversation and if your lucky enuf to to shown stuff that has just come in why are you wingin ..all i read on these sites are playground stuf .. the corn you bought was probably a hatchling and wasnt sexed yet would you rather he lied to you..


----------

